# McAfee Home Network Defense Unable to Trust PC



## lochkelly (Oct 15, 2008)

In trying to move some files around tonight, I found out that "trust" is not all around our three PCs on our wireless home network. When I try to select and trust the other PCs, I get an error message:

"*Unable to Trust PC* - We're unable to perform a Trust request at the moment. Please try again later."

What is up with that? Evidently, some "trust" is going on as I can access files on the Dell desktop and Toshiba laptop from the Asus laptop but not in the reverse or between Dell and Toshiba. I thought I had all this set up properly a few weeks ago. What could possibly change that would make it work if I "try again later"?

I checked McAfee's site and found that someone else got this error message back in April and even with two responses with solutions to try, the problem is still not resolved. I've gotten so much good advice and help on TSF, I thought I would try the "experts" here!

The Asus will be away from home tomorrow during working hours but I will be ready to work on the trust issue tomorrow night.

Thanks,
Lisa in The Lowcountry


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

I would uninstall McAfee completely by using this removal tool, then use MSE.


----------

